# Looking for a homesteading man.



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Not a woman that looks like a man ....LOL


Must haves:

Always giving passionate kisses gets you treated with dignity and respect and a whole lot more.

Hand holding and dancing under the moonlite sky gets you cooked suppers 

Helping me fling poo out of the barn gets you a roll in the hay.

Bonus: having your own tractor and pic of tractor will get you chiggers and possibley posion ivy from wrestling me in the field after I bring you a big o"l glass of sweet tea in my white cotton summer dress..



Just sayin........


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I want you..... =)


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

But are you really a woman and are you already married....oh darn, I'm married. Sorry.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

filmed on location in fowlers back 40.....lol

[YOUTUBE]PYiWgsmxOTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> I want you..... =)


Sorry meat muffin, I dont like you like that.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am seriously wounded.....

*walks slowly out of room with head held low*


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Two posts up is pinetop hunter is looking for homesteading girl.. LOL.. now that's funny.. Missed connection..


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> Two posts up is pinetop hunter is looking for homesteading girl.. LOL.. now that's funny.. Missed connection..



yea...but hes looking for one of them 3 way socket connections.....ound:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, but we haven't figured out whether or not the homesteading girl is for him or his wife!!! lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> Yes, but we haven't figured out whether or not the homesteading girl is for him or his wife!!! lol


i dont think it matters...its a spin the bottle type thing....when the bottle stops its on like donkey kong.....roflmao


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> i dont think it matters...its a spin the bottle type thing....when the bottle stops its on like donkey kong.....roflmao


 
Thats way too much gravy for my biscuits.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Thats way too much gravy for my biscuits.


me too...you notice how when you open a biscuit it makes two halves.....two halves make a whole in my world....i dont share nor want to be shared .its to off the chain for my head.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It would never work. We have different tastes in music.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Just show me the tractor! And the music will come.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What bout whazitshizname that wanted to take his wifie and 2 gals named lizzie to the strip joint.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Is it getting hot in here??? Fowler is a bad influence on me! That is what I get for starting off my day calling your crazy butt!!!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> Just show me the tractor! And the music will come.


Which one?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

The big one.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You know, you're about to get me banned. I've got way too many whatchamacallits already. 

Besides wouldn't a little 30 hp with a loader be better than an 80 hp for what you need?


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a few more


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes 30 would do, but the bigger hp would allow me to plow longer and it works a lot harder.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fowler, they are trying to woo you with tractor porn....love it!!!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

More tractor porn.  You'd be amazed at the places this little tractor can get into. The rig on the front is my custom carrier that fits on the forks to haul hay bales, etc. It's just as useful hauling tree trimmings.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

Fowler I hear there's a guy around here that does a lot of hunting that was looking for a mate the other day. Perhaps if you wear a wig and lipstick y'all could make it work. Lmao


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Pinetop Hunting said:


> Fowler I hear there's a guy around here that does a lot of hunting that was looking for a mate the other day. Perhaps if you wear a wig and lipstick y'all could make it work. Lmao


Are you trying to be funny or are you being mean? Can't tell.....better not be the latter because Fowler doesn't play that game....watch out for the white hankie!!! :nana:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I want to know what is up with the wig and lipstick or do I really want to know Kinda like the puts the lotion on kinda thing?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh and for the record those tractors are kinda sexy. Carry on Fowler, looks like ya get your pic of men or tractors, teehee.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I think I'm in love...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi dave....

[youtube]cjwAucpiC6Q[/youtube]


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

Take me for a ride on your big green tractor


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You want Dave to take you for a ride? :shrug: Don't think he would like that!:whistlin:

I thought you were looking for a woman? You really have me confused!! :shrug:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Shan what did you call her crazy butt? Im only catching bits and pieces in here. Did Fowler say she wanted the big one sos to have more plowing done??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Lotta men will take ya for a ride LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I already told you meat muffin, I dont like you like that.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fowler said:


> I already told you meat muffin, I don't like you like that.


What if I bought a big tractor??? :icecream:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

FBB, I am sure I called her Crazy Butt and a few other things so far!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

O ok. Jus getting squared away.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

shanzone2001 said:


> You want Dave to take you for a ride? :shrug: Don't think he would like that!:whistlin:
> 
> I thought you were looking for a woman? You really have me confused!! :shrug:


Not you, Fowler! Pinetop said he wanted a ride on the tractor....and since the tractor was Dave's.....:teehee:


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply I was feeling left out. LOL It is only a 75 HP but it does a lot of work. When I cut the grass it takes a day and a half and the brush hog is 7 feet wide. I fix the driveway, haul wood and help the neighbors get there hay in. I even take it to town. I plowed up a 4 acre garden this year, most of it washed out. Have to move some dirt back but I am going to try again next year. I take it to the parades here and I take the church kids for a hay ride in the fall. I really like my JD.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

davel745 said:


> I really like my JD.


Apparently so does Fowler!!! :icecream:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Since we are talking tractors and all I have a piece of property that needs a tractor to till it up good, does that count?


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I remember a scene from crocodile Dundee when he met the high society chick at the party and checked her out. Dose this need to be done to Fowler too.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

cindilu said:


> Since we are talking tractors and all I have a piece of property that needs a tractor to till it up good, does that count?


 
Its a long ride from WV to Oregon. But it I left now I may make it by the next election.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

davel745 said:


> I remember a scene from crocodile Dundee when he met the high society chick at the party and checked her out. Dose this need to be done to Fowler too.


Ooooohhhh, if this happens there better be video!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Dave, the only checking out you'll need to be concerned with, is down at the mudd boggs hope you dont mind getting down and dirty ******* style.

[youtube]9IcZTLpFRJg[/youtube]


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Fowler said:


> Dave, the only checking out you'll need to be concerned with, is down at the mudd boggs hope you dont mind getting down and dirty ******* style.
> 
> [youtube]9IcZTLpFRJg[/youtube]


Which one of the girls in that video are you ?:buds:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm the one skinny dipping afterwards...

[youtube]3vyzHkv42W8[/youtube]


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

The problem with getting older is the brain still tells the body I"m 25 !!!!die: and the body responds ....yeah sure ya are !


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Grumpy, I raise sheep I'm their shepherd and wrangler, I live alone on my farm, I do the fencing, the hay stacking, heck I'm even the vet. I still race quads in the mudd and go skinny dippy you're only as old as your mind allows.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Now you have me singing...

[YOUTUBE]ldQrapQ4d0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Then I'm 22 and raring to go ! I'm 6'2" and 260 not much fat on this old man .I'm the guy the neighbors call to pull their 4x4 out of the mud with my tractor or come over and take down a tree when they have no idea what to do , Grumpy old man is my name to most but I'm only 50 something and retired early so I can complain all I want hence the name grumpy !


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Fowler said:


> Grumpy, I raise sheep I'm their shepherd and wrangler, I live alone on my farm, I do the fencing, the hay stacking, heck I'm even the vet. I still race quads in the mudd and go skinny dippy you're only as old as your mind allows.


SHEEP ? AIN'T NO DANG SHEEP IN MY PASTURES ! I'M MORE OF THE JOHN WAYNE TYPE !.......DANG SHEEP!:lonergr: WHODA THOUGHT ?


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

As Dr Dolittle said NEVER TALK TO SHEEP ,SHEEP LIE !


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Grumpy, you are not even close to old if you are only in your 50's. Just sayin. My dad is 82, still rides a Harley, has three boats because I guess you cannot ever have enough boats and also has a modded out snowmobile for the winter time. 50 is the new young.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sheep cause very little drAAAma, and that's how I like it!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm also a cereal killer...LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Just show me the tractor!!


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's my John Deere !


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Grumpy old man said:


> As Dr Dolittle said NEVER TALK TO SHEEP ,SHEEP LIE !


 The border collies said SHEEP ARE STUPID. That's why you don't talk to sheep or believe anything they say. They aren't clever enough to be liars. 

50-something ain't nothing. We've figured out how to work smarter, not harder.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Here Laura, educate yourself.
http://www.sheep101.info/stupidsheep.html

Just in case a Basic 101 wasnt enough for your reading pleasure

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...t-make-executive-decisions.html#ixzz1DinhVrhW

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/a...-something-to-ruminate-on-20110220-1b146.html


Oh and I dont need a border collie to herd my sheep, they come when called by name.

Just because they cannot defend themselves, does not make them stupid. Do to their non violent nature, with the exception of ramming for breeding season, They are actually very smart gentle creatures, and It's an honor for the guardians and shepherds to protect them from violence and ignorance


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I was attacked by our ram during breeding season and had to have foot surgery. They can be tough!!!
Personally, I am more of a goat girl but I know Fowler loves her sheepie babies!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

You have to know the sercret password to talk to sheep, Baa-ram-ewe. Baa-ram-ewe. To your breed, your fleece, your clan be true. Sheep be true. Baa-ram-ewe. .....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Besides we all no where goats go....LOL!!!

[youtube]e0mx5ERj1eI[/youtube]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Said to my laast X there'll never be another U. Didn't know how right I was. No, I didn't spell the female sheep U lol


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Dave, the only checking out you'll need to be concerned with, is down at the mudd boggs hope you dont mind getting down and dirty ******* style.
> 
> [youtube]9IcZTLpFRJg[/youtube]


 
My kind of girl.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

My friends help with the mud races in the next town over. I have never been but I would invite Fowler to go with me and see. I my be a bit old to wrestle in the mud. But I might die with a smile on my face that five undertakers couldn't take off.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice!!!!! =)


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Tractor pictures are great, but what is even BETTER is a picture of a man driving the tractor. Right???


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I like cattle, dumb and docile, strong as oxen. Oh yeah, they ARE oxen. They taste better, too. They're honest.

Men on tractors make me smile. I truly appreciate them.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> I was attacked by our ram during breeding season and had to have foot surgery. They can be tough!!!
> Personally, I am more of a goat girl but I know Fowler loves her sheepie babies!!!


Awwww....He was just showing you a little love ...LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

davel745 said:


> My kind of girl.


:icecream:

[youtube]5bukgODOHtM[/youtube]


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I live out here alone but I will try to get a few pictures of me and my tractor. LOL


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

This is my friends little guy helping. it is the best I can do for now. I don't make very good pictures.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

They are coming to visit in a few weeks and I will get some videos. I got one of her driving the tractor but none of me.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

davel745 said:


> This is my friends little guy helping. it is the best I can do for now. I don't make very good pictures.


Handsome men.....I Love the pic!!! :kiss:

Come on Darren, Grumpy and Elk...show us you and your tractor!!!!

Brown chicken brown cow!!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Can I show my tractor?


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

The picture is supposed to show you with your tractor. It is still an nice tractor. My neighbor used a small ford to plant potatoes.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

davel745 said:


> The picture is supposed to show you with your tractor. It is still an nice tractor. My neighbor used a small ford to plant potatoes.


Many of us don't have pictures of us driving the tractor because someone would have had to take said picture and thus probably not need to be looking for a homesteading mate, so you get a picture of the tractor and not the guy running it ! use your imagination as to what type of guy would have that specific tractor / equipment and what are they doing with it in the picture ????? And if they are really using it or is it sitting next to the barn ? if your really good you would be able to picture it all yourself !


----------



## BurgerBoy (Mar 31, 2013)

How about this one:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDAHfay2CU[/ame]


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I saw a wood splitter, haul that over to my place, and haul that hot rod over to the drag strip today!

Guys, the blue tractor? Tambo's a Girl......


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

BurgerBoy said:


> How about this one:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDAHfay2CU


It's cool but different strokes for different folks ! I'd sell that thing so fast and buy more land and another real tractor !


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Laura said:


> I saw a wood splitter, haul that over to my place, and haul that hot rod over to the drag strip today!
> 
> Guys, the blue tractor? Tambo's a Girl......


I guess I'll have to change my pick up line to "I've got a tractor and wood splitter and can travel !":hysterical:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tambos tractor is the perfect garden tractor.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the way to the center of a homesteading woman heart.







and the tall high tinsel electric fence to turn bear and deer from orchard.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Grumpy old man said:


> Many of us don't have pictures of us driving the tractor because someone would have had to take said picture and thus probably not need to be looking for a homesteading mate, so you get a picture of the tractor and not the guy running it ! use your imagination as to what type of guy would have that specific tractor / equipment and what are they doing with it in the picture ????? And if they are really using it or is it sitting next to the barn ? if your really good you would be able to picture it all yourself !


Looks like you could maybe use a little stone on the driveway.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

I've found that the perfect tractor is the one your sitting on that is already paid for !


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

davel745 said:


> Looks like you could maybe use a little stone on the driveway.


I'm far from done on that piece of property. I have a few and have been buying owner financed properties that they have been unable to sell because there are no improvements or driveway so I go in for about $500. down take control of the property put in a gravel drive ,dig and bury water and electric lines and put up an insulated pole barn with a concrete floor small kitchen /bathroom /sleeping area and space for construction storage and sell them for a serious profit all the while my carrying costs are less than a few thousand dollars for the land with payments below a couple hundred dollars ! The seller is happy when sold ,the buyer is happy to find a place thats well on its way and semi livable while construction goes on and I get to play with my big boy retirement toys and still make $$$ with no banks and no qualifying involved !:banana:


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you do the sewer too. Do you have a back hoe too? It seems like you may tie up 50 to 60 thousand maybe more. I guess if you pick and choose the property very carefully it could be done for cheaper. I am glad it works for you. Still you got a nice tractor.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

davel745 said:


> Do you do the sewer too. Do you have a back hoe too? It seems like you may tie up 50 to 60 thousand maybe more. I guess if you pick and choose the property very carefully it could be done for cheaper. I am glad it works for you. Still you got a nice tractor.


I have equipment that I bought for my own use and keep looking for more 

John Deere tractor and attachments
I traded my corvette for and I bought the Vette for $3,900.00 on ebay and cleaned it up so I saved a bunch there 

Case 580 back hoe
I bought at auction for $5,000.00 and it's worth $20,000.00

Cat 941 b track loader
I bought for $8,000.00 and it's worth way more 

Yeah you have to have equipment but if I can find it cheap so can anyone else you can't buy brand new or finance it while building a property and you can't have to rely on a mechanic you have to be able to fix them yourself , But that's the kind of guy I am .I Would rather be outside working on anything than be inside watching overpaid sports stars hit or throw a ball . I mainly work by myself on these properties and rarely have help so you learn to work safe and smart ! But for me I could think of nothing better than looking at what I've done over the course of 1 day and be amazed at how much better it is than before I started .


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

How many times have you looked at a property and said man that's really nice ? I'd love to live there ? Well ... you can ,Think about how short life really is and you may rethink what is really important . I used to sit at my local beach bar with a diamond ring on every finger drinking $40.00 shots of good Congac and had 20 credit cards in my pocket and I thought that was success .One day I woke up to realize how wrong I was and that I had to change drastically or I would die young and drunk on expensive booze and nowhere relationships ,So I Packed up and moved to the mountains and really started living . Best thing I ever did ! Now I still frequent the beach regularly but if my friends down there ever saw me in my work boots and dirty overalls they would have a cow ! Same goes for my friends here if they saw me with A button down shirt a pair of slacks and wearing Sperry Topsiders they would think I've gone mad !


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

davel745 said:


> Do you do the sewer too. Do you have a back hoe too? It seems like you may tie up 50 to 60 thousand maybe more. I guess if you pick and choose the property very carefully it could be done for cheaper. I am glad it works for you. Still you got a nice tractor.


I do all my own plumbing and it's really very easy as you only have to remember 3 things to be an excellent plumber 

hot on the left 
cold on the right 
and  won't run up hill !


----------



## Spysar (Mar 30, 2013)

Grumpy old man said:


> I do all my own plumbing and it's really very easy as you only have to remember 3 things to be an excellent plumber
> 
> hot on the left
> cold on the right
> and  won't run up hill !


What about don't bite your fingernails???


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Spysar said:


> What about don't bite your fingernails???


OOOHHHHH!!! hadn't thought of that (spit spit spit spit )
:bouncy: I have gloves for a reason !


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sperry topsiders??? Oh my! Bring on the 80's!!! Lol! l actually had some.....


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am sorry if I scared Fowler off she hasn't been here to see what she caused. LOL


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I don't think anything would scare Fowler off. She periodically likes to shake the tree and see what falls out. It's like looking at flowers. Just because you like to look, doesn't mean you need to pick them.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

she probably is off in her cellar with her hanky and weekend victim about to do some type of experimental surgery.....lol


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Grumpy old man said:


> I've found that the perfect tractor is the one your sitting on that is already paid for !


 I second that notion!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, so which one of you lives close to Oregon, I have a lot that needs tilled up still?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U have a lotta what? That needs tilled up lol


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

One more. Can't take a picture with me in it because the dog refused to hold the camera. Lazy dog.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

love the pair of tractors tambo...i hope you can get a loader for the little tractor one day.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

cindilu said:


> Okay, so which one of you lives close to Oregon, I have a lot that needs tilled up still?


Or Washington?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Or Washington, LOL. 

Tambo, I LOVE your tractors, lol. Ya done good girlfriend.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I would come help you in a minute Cindilu if I was over there!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

cindilu said:


> Or Washington, LOL.
> 
> Tambo, I LOVE your tractors, lol. Ya done good girlfriend.


Thanks Cindilu and Elkhound. That little one looks like a baby next to the bigger one. I could do some damage if either one had a front end loader.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

tambo said:


> Thanks Cindilu and Elkhound. That little one looks like a baby next to the bigger one. I could do some damage if either one had a front end loader.


Hey, If I lived closer, you could take the bigger one and I could work the smaller one. I love that they are both blue and cute cute cute. Lucky you.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

I have to say that this post has some mighty fine tractors in it


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, The men don't have a chance, but the tractors is wanted lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Loving all the tractor porn, purrrrrrrr


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Gotta be a homesteading site when women start getting excited about tractor porn , and mine comes with multiple attachments !


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Grumpy old man said:


> Gotta be a homesteading site when women start getting excited about tractor porn , and mine comes with multiple attachments !


 We get very excited over a strong powerful PTO with multiple attachments.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like I need a tractor


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

^^^ well i got the tractor, but it sounds like i need the attachments to attract the women.^^^:hammer:


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok i got an idea, how about if i supply the tractor and the labor to get-r-done, and the she homesteader supplies said attachments? Cause I'm going to go broke buying stuff to stick on the end of the tractor till i get the right one. And from the sound of it they all like and or need a different attachment. Some of em just want the variety of all attachments available at any given moment. How can i possibly do that? 

By the time its all over my tractor is going to look the tractor version of a swiss army knife with all the blades hanging out!!! :hammer:


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Seems like i need to get me a new bumper sticker made for my tractor that says, "as, grass, or cash... no place gets plowed, dug, augered, backhoe, or mowed for free"! LOL


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Having a tractor does have its benefits, but it certainly does NOT make the man.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

In my day, I thought the women was more or less interested in just one attachment


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Then they discovered "50 shades of gray" and all hell broke loose! Now they want attachments for the attachments!!:Bawling:


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

One of my ideas for a tractor I call a quick coupler. LOL


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Does the tractor thing work in the reverse ? Heres some of mine..


Ol' Red, she is the most dependable and works everyday. she is a show girl, but more of a tomgirl and gets dirty a lot. Ol' red likes long strolls in the field with her brush hog and tilling the garden with her 6 foot tiller. 


Allis is a power house, dont get in her way...I got her in parts and busted up, gave her a newer hood/fenders, rebuilt the fuel pump and injectors, along with new gages,high gloss paint, tires etc. She is a show machine now. 

I also have an older case backhoe/bucket tractor Im refurbishing, It was left to me from my father and a small john deere, I dont have any pictures of, but ol' red is my favorite.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Of course it works in reverse! Only thing is sometimes i get to drive and use the tractor for chores as well. And if you got a show tractor i get to at least ride shotgun while your showing off. Sometimes you need to let me take you for a ride on your big red tractor. (best read while listen to Jason Aldean) LOL


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

I need to see a picture of farmgirl herself because with toys like those I might be suddenly single !:happy2: Tractor porn works both ways ! if your really looking for a homesteading guy or gal you need to frequent the local farm supply stores and co-op to be around like minded people and don't wear your old rings many men will never even talk to you if you have one on ! even on your right hand !


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

doingitmyself said:


> Of course it works in reverse! Only thing is sometimes i get to drive and use the tractor for chores as well. And if you got a show tractor i get to at least ride shotgun while your showing off. Sometimes you need to take me take you for a ride on your big red tractor. (best read while listen to Jason Aldean) LOL


:thumb: Best with a plume of diesel in your face !


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

Bummer...my place is way too small for a tractor


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

farmgal said:


> Does the tractor thing work in the reverse ? Heres some of mine..
> 
> 
> Ol' Red, she is the most dependable and works everyday. she is a show girl, but more of a tomgirl and gets dirty a lot. Ol' red likes long strolls in the field with her brush hog and tilling the garden with her 6 foot tiller.
> ...




You are my new hero. I cannot believe that you have rebuilt all that stuff, that is something you should feel very accomplished about. 

My x boyfriend called me tonight. He lives over in the area I am moving back to and he volunteered the use of his back hoe and tractor to help me put in my drain ditch for water and sewer pipes. Very excited to get my project started.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

farmgal said:


> Does the tractor thing work in the reverse ? Heres some of mine..


tssss, I only have a couple of jars of canned tomatoes, home canned that is. Does that work as well?


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I want to clear up that I didnt do all that myself. I sent in the injectors and pump to the Case dealer. I had a friend paint. I have helpers who guide me...lol I couldnt change those tires lol My father was a diesel mechanic and I hung with him in the garage and garden a lot...


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]5TCMpA5TfHc[/youtube]


----------

